# Solved: Jasc Paint Shop opens when I plug my iPod touch into Dell/Windows XP laptop



## NeedHelpWifiPlea (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi! I'm not sure if this is the best forum for this question, so my apologies if not. 

When I plug in my iPod Touch to my Dell Inspiron 700m Laptop running Windows XP, Jasc Paint Shop Photo Album starts up automatically. Anyone know how to unhook these things, if possible? Let me know what other info you need (and how to get it! I'm a relative newby to the forum) and I'll post. Thanks!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I guess that would have to do with your XP's AutoPlay settings--probably for Pictures. What's the current setting and what are the other choices?

I'm thinking this would be better in the XP forum, but I'm hesitant to move it until we see what help you get here.


----------



## NeedHelpWifiPlea (Nov 18, 2012)

Genius! Thanks so much. I just didn't know where to look.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

